# Proxy Problem [Ken! DSL]



## fischkrampf (2. Januar 2002)

Hi,

ich habe auf meinem Server AVM Ken! DSL als Proxy installiert. Nun möchte ich noch einen FTP-Server laufen lassen. Da aber Ken! keine normale DFÜ-Verbindung als Internetverbindung benutzt, kann ich den FTP-Server nur aus dem LAN, nicht aber aus dem Internet anwählen.Was kann ich da ändern, damit ich auch aus dem Internet verbinden kann????

Gruß fischkrampf


----------



## JanDelay (7. Januar 2002)

moin

ich hatte das prob auch mit ken dsl

hab mit avm telefoniert udn die haben gesagt es gibt 

KEINE 

möglichkeit über ken dsl einen ftp oder webserver zu betreiben...

ich hab allles versucht ...aber ohne erfolg..

hol dir lieber einen dsl router von der telekom z.b. 
damit funzts wunderbar..

bye

jan


----------



## Migo (10. Januar 2002)

In dem FTP-Client müßt Ihr KEN! als Proxy-Server eintargen.
Woher soll der sonst wissen, wie er ins Web kommt.
Die entsprechenden Ports sind in der FIrewall von KEN! standardmäßig freigegeben.
Und schließlich habt ihr den Proxy ja auch im Browser eingetragen, oder?


----------



## JanDelay (10. Januar 2002)

migo:

moin..da hast du was falsch verstanden
wir reden von nem ftp server ...nich von nem ftp clienten...

btw..der port für das ftp gateway von ken is nich 21 sondern 2121 *G*

bye

jan


----------

